# Fathers day poems from an Angel x



## T'elle

On this your special Father's Day 
Remember your baby who would want to say, 
"I love you Dad. You are the one. 
I'll always be your daughter or son. 
Feel my kiss upon your cheek 
And know that someday I believe we'll meet. 
Until then, let your tears come, (or not) 
And love my mommy lots and lots."
:cloud9:

Dear Daddy, 

I know today is Fathers Day 
and you miss me really bad; 
But if you could see what I see, 
you wouldnt be so sad.

So you see, daddy, 
even though Im not with you, 
Im under my Fathers care, 
and when its time for you to come, 
youll find me waiting right here! 

And Ill give you the biggest hug. 
Gee, I can hardly wait. 
And when no ones looking, 
well even swing on Heavens Gate! 

I love you daddy. Happy Fathers Day!

:cry:


----------



## dawny690

They are beautiful have made me :cry: though xxx


----------



## RobenR

Those brought tears to my eyes. I'll have to show them to my DH. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## T'elle

aww sorry Dawny!! , yeah they are really touching aren't they xxxx


----------



## orange-sox

Thank you for sharing, they are beautiful, made me bawl my eyes out at work :cry:


----------



## borntobeamum

Oh thanks for posting them, I think sometimes we forget about the dads.


----------



## T'elle

we do dont we hun, i think its because sometimes they can be a liitle 'stronger' but we know they are feeling it too inside hun and well what are us women like with our hormones eh! i ball my eyes out at eastenders wen AF is here lol xxx


----------



## todteach

Thanks for sharing. :hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

There beautiful hun :cry:


----------



## Sambatiki

:cry: Theyre lovely xxxx


----------

